
One way to improve usability in error messages - isp
https://twitter.com/pfrazee/status/919261791263244288
======
isp
I hadn't thought of this approach. Not a good alternative to a meaningful (to
the user) message like "Disk is full", but an interesting alternative to an
opaque error number/code.

Original Reddit post:
[https://np.reddit.com/r/todayilearned/comments/76br2t/til_ab...](https://np.reddit.com/r/todayilearned/comments/76br2t/til_about_the_residents_of_a_neighborhood/dod0izx/)

